# Dulux decorator centre offer



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just for information, Dulux are currently running an offer of 25% off most items in store (from 22nd of Feb to the 27th feb) , it's just worth knowing if you like their trade paint etc.

http://www.duluxdecoratorcentre.co.uk/index.jsp


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Shaun - Was looking at doing some decorating so might have to visit our local branch


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Thanks Shaun - Was looking at doing some decorating so might have to visit our local branch


It just saved me a small fortune, we are going back tomorrow to get some more, trouble is i guess that means more painting for me!!


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

This is where I got the dulux trade diamond finish matt paint from that I posted about in your other thread.

I have a branch local to me & get my paint from there instead of B&Q.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Fantastic saving and placed my order yesterday! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyg_TSi said:


> This is where I got the dulux trade diamond finish matt paint from that I posted about in your other thread.
> 
> I have a branch local to me & get my paint from there instead of B&Q.


Yes i got a 5l tinted diamond matt, it's gone on pretty well.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I use the Diamond Matt on quite a lot of my clients houses. Out of interest what is the price on this with the offer? Sometimes these offers are cheaper than what I can get it on the ICI Contract Direct


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Tinted diamond matt cost me £43.13 for 5L, plus VAT


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

182_Blue said:


> Tinted diamond matt cost me £43.13 for 5L, plus VAT


Thanks, as I suspected about £2 cheaper


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Just a heads-up that this offer finishes tomorrow, Saturday 27th, guys. 

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

adlem said:


> I use the Diamond Matt on quite a lot of my clients houses. Out of interest what is the price on this with the offer? Sometimes these offers are cheaper than what I can get it on the ICI Contract Direct


Are you a decorator ?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Are you a decorator ?


Afraid so :thumb: Someone has to do it i suppose :lol:


----------

